# How many Marmon's out there?



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2015)

*How many Marman's out there?*

Jest wondering....


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Jest wondering....




Our next door neighbor's are Mormons. They are really nice folks too.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2015)

most of the marmons I know live in Utah.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 16, 2015)

up in Tahoe area which I used to live in there's marmots everywhere


----------



## Iverider (Sep 16, 2015)

A guy in the town where I work has 2 or 3. One's a racer (if you're talking about the automobile)


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 16, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Jest wondering....




I took my CDL[and passed ]  test in a Marmon...


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 16, 2015)

WOW! sad. Wish I had one!!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Jest wondering....




I’m gonna take a wild guess & say that since you posted in the “Motorized bicycles" 
you are wondering about the

Marman motor bikes & not Marmon automobiles or Mormans . 

Best bet would be to check with Marman

They might be able to steer you in the right direction !


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 27, 2015)

*Marmon Super Twin*

Here's a Marmon Kit on some old Schwinn that made the Norcal Delta Whiz-in in October 2012. Gentleman from Washington brought this down and rode it the whole 90 miles. I know because i was riding behind it sometimes and i never heard so much exhaust noise in my life. First time i'd ever seen one of these twins actually run. It was great.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pics TW!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry folks it's Marman


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2015)

Is it too late for the Easterners? The Marmon's say the world is coming to an end tonight with the Red Moon and eclipse.


----------



## how (Sep 27, 2015)

dont forget about Mitt Romney


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't own one, but I've always found it interesting that the Marman was Herbert "Zeppo" Marx labor of love.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 28, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't own one, but I've always found it interesting that the Marman was Herbert "Zeppo" Marx labor of love.




Very interesting Dave !

Here’s a link about Zeppo & his “labor of love"

Photo of Chico on a HD racer.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2015)

2jakes said:


> Very interesting Dave !
> 
> Here’s a link about Zeppo & his “labor of love"
> 
> Photo of Chico on a HD racer.




now that's what I call a "Knobby"


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

Chico - Originally spelled "Chicko". His nickname because he was quite the chicken chaser*, or so the story goes according to Groucho.

*Early slang for chasing women. Thanks Wikepedia.


----------

